# Just got the call



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Congratulations! I'm anxiously awaiting ours to arrive at the dealer I work for. 

Welcome to CruzeTalk, by the way! Stick around, I'd love to hear your long-term impressions!


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

danielfox118 said:


> I had ordered a Cruze diesel back in April, and got the call today that it's been delivered to the dealership! Of course, there are some dealer installed options I'm waiting for (fog lights and black bowties), but I've got to say, I'm pretty excited. I came to the Cruze by way of VW, but not a dieselgate model. I had a 2002 Jetta that met her unfortunate end with a deer. A credit to her though, she carried me the remaining 11 hours in order for me to get to a client site and then home.
> 
> Impressions to come, but just wanted to get it out! I expect I'll pick it up next week as I'm traveling this weekend. If anyone has by chance heard of a June incentive better than the May, I wouldn't be opposed to some inside information, ha!


Congrats on your new Cruze diesel!

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome to CruzeTalk! Congrats on the Diesel! Post some pictures when you get it!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome to the club . Hope you enjoy yours as much as I've enjoyed mine . 125,000 trouble free miles so far


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome to another VW convert...congrats!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the diesel forum and congrats. What did you order, color, transmission opts, etc.


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

Just took delivery yesterday. I had taken her for a test drive on Thursday, but only for 8 miles or so, so it was tough to get a feel. The odometer is now over 100, and I have to say, it's a nice drive. I'm getting over the "cheat" clutch with the assist as my 15 year old Jetta certainly didn't have that. 

Pictures will come later since I didn't really have a chance until it was dark yesterday. I meant to give a window sticker run-down on my first post, but work got in the way, ha! Anyway, I got a Silver Ice exterior and the medium atmosphere interior with the leather package. Manual transmission, added the fog lights and black bowties. 

After I signed the paperwork and did the walk-through with the sales associate, I took my parents and grandma to supper. They were all impressed with the ride and I was pleasantly surprised to see that my dad had enough leg room sitting behind my grandma (seat was a ways back and I couldn't help her fix it while driving). My grandma was especially impressed which said something as she typically leases a new Cadillac every couple of years. I need to work out my perfect seat position for the clutch as I feel I'm not letting it up quite quickly enough but I don't want to be too far away from the accelerator. All in all, it's a really nice drive and I'm looking forward to posting some numbers, but assuming my trip computer is a little pessimistic like the others I've read about, it seems like it's going to be putting up some good figures.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

danielfox118 said:


> Just took delivery yesterday. I had taken her for a test drive on Thursday, but only for 8 miles or so, so it was tough to get a feel. The odometer is now over 100, and I have to say, it's a nice drive. I'm getting over the "cheat" clutch with the assist as my 15 year old Jetta certainly didn't have that.
> 
> Pictures will come later since I didn't really have a chance until it was dark yesterday. I meant to give a window sticker run-down on my first post, but work got in the way, ha! Anyway, I got a Silver Ice exterior and the medium atmosphere interior with the leather package. Manual transmission, added the fog lights and black bowties.
> 
> After I signed the paperwork and did the walk-through with the sales associate, I took my parents and grandma to supper. They were all impressed with the ride and I was pleasantly surprised to see that my dad had enough leg room sitting behind my grandma (seat was a ways back and I couldn't help her fix it while driving). My grandma was especially impressed which said something as she typically leases a new Cadillac every couple of years. I need to work out my perfect seat position for the clutch as I feel I'm not letting it up quite quickly enough but I don't want to be too far away from the accelerator. All in all, it's a really nice drive and I'm looking forward to posting some numbers, but assuming my trip computer is a little pessimistic like the others I've read about, it seems like it's going to be putting up some good figures.


welcome!.........I have to ask ,what is a cheat clutch. something new I`m guessing.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats and welcome


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Congratulations on the new diesel, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

I guess I didn't really mean that there's a real thing called a cheat clutch. Just I'd read it has hill assist where the brake holds until the accelerator is applied, but I'm thinking that isn't really the case. Really, it's just a really light clutch with a short engagement window and enough torque to reduce the odds of killing it. So now that I've put some more miles on, I rescind my statement about the clutch. It just has a much lighter touch with a little less clutch feel than my Jetta did. By far my favorite thing with the new transmission is the ability to change gears without the cruise needing to be re-engaged. So when you're cruising on the border of gears you can move back and forth as necessary so long as you're quick about it.


----------

